# Metamora Reservoir



## Skunked (Aug 23, 2005)

does anyone know anything about Metamora reservoir? Is it open to the public? I am trying to take some kids fishing and was told that the place has a lot of small bluegills and perch. Sounds ideal for kids with no attention span. However, I went there Sunday and again om Monday and it was locked up- No trespassin. Is it always locked up?


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Its usually open during day. Its only open when someone is in the water treatment building. You can park at the gate and walk in. They had some kids spray paint on the rocks so the jerks put up a fence , I havent been there lately but it usually gets pretty weedy.
Some really nice perch in there just not many, but some big bass.


----------



## Skunked (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I'll give it a try.


----------

